# My First Fursuit Head - need critique



## morphology (Oct 31, 2011)

So this Halloween I decided to dress up as Anubis, being a huge fan of ancient Egyptian mythology.  







This being my first fursuit head, I ended up doing a lot of things wrong.  The visibility ended up being almost nothing, forcing me to see out of the mouth.  The jawset broke halfway through the costume party.  Due to time constraints I did not make a neck for the head, instead using a turtleneck and balaclava.  Finally, the resin undershell was somewhat asymmetrical, leading to a slightly derped face overall.

Things that were alright:
-Monterey Mills faux fur turned out ok
-painted eyes
-general alright shape
-jewelry turned out ok

Things that need improvement:
-stronger and more sensitive jawset
-more symmetrical resin undershell
-*VISIBILITY*
-learn to sew ears and sew fur in general
-find a better pattern for applying fur to mask: visible seams around muzzle.


Anyone have any other tips and critique?  I wouldn't mind being eviscerated over this mask since I really want to improve, especially if I want to start doing masks for other people.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty derped indeed :V


----------



## morphology (Oct 31, 2011)

Anubis sat out in the sun too long as a kid and thus his brain got baked. 

Another thing I noticed: everything I draw/make is cross-eyed it seems.  My parents wonder if it's my strabismus translating to the art or I'm just that bad.  Probably both.


----------



## Mika (Oct 31, 2011)

I think its great!  My fursuit looks like a shapeless lump with patches of fur...  I'm cross eyed and I like drawing my eyes crossed.  Makes me proud


----------



## P87NE (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it looks great. it looks like you took your time and were paid attention to detail. The only thing that jumps out at me is that the ears don't look quite the same. I say this knowing almost nothing about fursuit head making.


----------



## morphology (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah, the ears and especially their orientation on the head were not figured out.  I plan next time to have the ear location completely marked out in relation to the mask and the fur pattern on the head before gluing it.


----------



## DShain (Oct 31, 2011)

I only noticed the ears appeared "off" when it was mentioned, but they still seem natural as they are. I intitially saw it as one ear pointing slightly in a different direction to catch a sound like you would see an animal do.
I love the shapes and the details, and the only thing that stuck me as off is his right eye (from my viewpoint). It seems to sink into his skull a bit.


----------



## morphology (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep!  The right eye was kinda sunk into the skull in comparison to the left one during the casting process.  Also the fur was kinda weirdly applied there as well, which further sunk it.

Thank you very much for the critiques so far, everyone!  Keep em' coming: I've been taking notes down.


----------



## Sar (Nov 5, 2011)

I like it a lot.


----------



## morphology (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, Sarukai. 

I think I'll find some scrap fur and start practicing sewing ears and paws once schoolwork winds down.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 7, 2011)

Although i love marices way of making fursuits its so much easier to carve the muzzle (just my opinion)


----------

